# HELP - Need help with Vallejo Acrylics Peeling



## DominickS (Jul 1, 2014)

So, I got back into modeling recently after 20 or so years away when I saw that the old monster kits I grew up with were back. I am currently working on my first build (Herman and Grandpa Munster - I guess that's two) and they are coming out great.

However, I've mostly been brush painting (I've got a pretty good dry brush technique) but I am also trying to do some airbrushing with Vallejo Acrylics and I've run into a problem. I sprayed the subassembly with Tamiya Gray Surface Primer (an enamel I assume) waited for it to cure, and then airbrushed Vallejo black (thinned 50% with distilled water) over that. When I try to mask, the masking tape pulls up some of the acrylic.

Here's Herman - the shirt was the problem I redid it with a brush.

/Users/dominicksoldano/Desktop/7496055459803920140718_162331.jpg

Any advice would be appreciated.

Dominick


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Tamiya spray primer is a lacquer, but in this case, it doesn't make a difference. It is very good and a good base for Vallejo paints.

You don't say what type of Vallejo paint you used. Vallejo Model Color is the brush painting line of paint. I do thin that with water. Vallejo Model Air is their airbrush paint, and it generally does not need to be thinned.

Vallejo does make Airbrush Thinner and that should be used if you try to airbrush Model Color paint, or if you decide to thin Model Air

Vallejo paints are fairly delicate too. You don't say what you tried to mask it with, but regular masking tape can pull up a lot of types of paint. Try Frog Tape Delicate Surfaces or Tamiya Tape. Sealing one color with a clear coat can help too. Make sure the paint has cured properly also.


----------



## harpooner54 (Sep 15, 2008)

I usually spray Testors dullcote or Model Master lusterless (flat) lacquer over
the acrylic paint to help seal it & protect it before masking.

-David


----------



## DominickS (Jul 1, 2014)

*Thanks - I'll try those*

I'm using model color. I'll try with the Model Air and also try the clear coat. I notice that does a good job of protecting the paint just between colors/finishes.

I'll also try switching to a less tacky masking tape - I was using regular masking tape.

Dominick


----------



## Johnnyvegas (Oct 6, 2003)

Vallejo Model Color thinned properly (I use plain old water) for airbrushing is really fragile, even Tamiya tape will pull it, so be careful burnishing the tape down. Vallejo Model Air is much less fragile, but if you are not careful before your final clear coat, you can damage it also. I usually prime with model air black, or grey, that seems to help a little with model color, and peeling.


----------

